# Surf Crabbing



## minhvu (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm heading down to Orange Beach in mid Oct and want to do some crabbing in the surf. We used to head to Grand Isle when I was a kid and caught a lot of crab in the surf. We used a trout line with chicken neck. Place it in the surf with floats and check it every 15mins or so. I like to try that in orange beach. That was like 15years ago and was wondering if that's still legal to do with a fishing license. Also, how's the crabbing in the surf in Orange beach? Never done that before down there. Any info or reccomendation is appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, it's legal.
Not sure how long they will stay in the surf though, once the water starts to cool down they start moving out deeper.
Calm (slick) days are your best bet.
As a backup you may want to try the seawall at Alabama Point (Perdido Pass), or the Orange Beach Park pier on Wolf Bay.


----------



## minhvu (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. How's the crabbing down there in October?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, as soon as the water starts to cool off so will the beach crabbing.
They are fairly thick in the surf right now though.

That's why I put the 'Plan Bs' in the previous post. You may need an alternative if the Gulf is too cool (or rough) when you get here.
But they stay active in the back bays until the water gets really cold after Thanksgiving.

Hope this helps!


----------

